# tricks to getting dog hair off dog bed?



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

With 3 labs sharing a dog bed the hair is stuck on heavy. The old chocolate girl sheds horrible even when using a furminator 2-3 times a week. I've tried brushing it off, washing the bed .even using duct tape but its gets so thick that the tape only works to get some of it off. The old girl is starting to loose hair so I hate to over brush her.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Shawn White said:


> ..... when using a furminator 2-3 times a week......
> .....The old girl is starting to loose hair so I hate to over brush her.....


 

that ship has sailed ;-)


wonder about a schticky?










.




.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

A lint brush works fairly well. It even gets the cat hair off of the dog beds. Yup the cat shares with one of the old guys.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

2-3 times week just as of recently to try to combat the shedding.this has been only recently and after a couple weeks soon realized it wasn't working. NOTE -If the wife sees you making attempts it eases the back ground noise.


----------



## hosz (Sep 17, 2011)

I laid an old bed sheet on top of my bed. Dog would sleep on old bed sheet keeping the nice comforter and sheets clean.

As an above poster mentioned, get a lint roller, except don't use the roller. Peel the paper off the roller and lay it flat like a piece of paper to pick up the dog fur.


----------



## Scott H (Dec 31, 2007)

Furz-off will work on any fabric


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a Hoover Windtunnel. On the flat dog beds, I set the vacuum at the highest level and vacuum the bed--stand on one end and push the vacuum away from you being careful not to get it caught. On the lumpy ones, I use the handheld small beater attachment and works pretty well.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Use a rubber squeegee. It has enough grip to pull it and rake it out of the fabric.

John


----------



## dmccarty (Jul 9, 2004)

I take the hose attachment and vacuum my dogs. Gets a lot of dead hair out and the dogs follow me around every time I get the vacuum out. They love it. The cat, not so much... he just stays outside now.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

get darker sheets. out of sight out of mind. 
I recently had to replace my dark blue bedsheet because I woke up one morning and there was a nice hole in the corner somehow!! Had an extra light blue one laying around and threw that on. I was shocked at how much hair was on the bedsheet. time for new sheets!


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

Get the heavy duty kundra beds - they are plastic so the fur does not stick and my dogs love them.

I do have to vacuum under them often but that is the story of owning dogs.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

> I laid an old bed sheet on top of my bed. Dog would sleep on old bed sheet keeping the nice comforter and sheets clean.


This is what we do. It works well.


----------



## kims (Jan 9, 2010)

One of the things that has worked for me getting dog hair off furniture and other fabrics..
Put on a pair of thick rubber gloves like the kind for dishwashing and cleaning.
Dip your hands with the gloves on in warm, very soapy dishwater.
Now .. rug your hands with the gloves on flat across the surface of the fabric .. the dog hair will start to roll into clumps that you can gather up and toss or let dry to vacume off more easily. This seems to pull the hair out of the fabric . I have used this on furniture dog , dog beds and anything the fur really sticks to. 
Hope this helps.
Kim S


----------

